# Dog food, read the stickies, researched... still confused!



## giwoyna5 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, I'm sorry for bringing this up, I'm sure it's getting old, but really, is good old fashioned *Purina Dog Chow *that bad of a food to feed my 8 month old springer? $20 for 40lbs and I can get it *anywhere*.
I have him on Pro plan puppy right now, but I need to switch soon to something a little cheaper and more readily available. The others I've researched, on here and other places, are far more expensive, plus there are only certain places that carry certain brands causing more $ in gas and a special trip to go get it.
I see Dog chow is every place I stop, from wally world to the local supermarket. 
Does anyone use it still or has anyone had bad experiences with it? Should I really consider something else?
I'd like to know......G5


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Those consumer reports are retarded. They base it on price and palatability of dogs which basically only means that because of the unhealthy coating they put on the food for the dogs to enjoy it more.

If you're in a pinch, move to at least the Purina One food. Little less than pro plan but easier to find usually. Where are you located that it's hard for you to find food?

Keep in mind when looking at buying dog food... The cost of food is very very little in comparisons to what the dog is giving back to you and also the higher costs of vet bills etc. Also with dog food, many of the lower cost foods use fillers like lots of grains or lower quality of food to make up the mass of the product versus giving the dog what they need for a health life. This is especially true when it comes to active dogs such as a spring which is usually much more active than a lab.

With most of those lower cost foods, you have to feed the dog more because of the calorie per cup makeup of the food. If you feed a lower quality food with lots of fillers you end up with more coming out the back end of the dog versus what's actually digested and used for energy.

The price difference might seem like a lot when you buy better food but many times comparing dog chow to pro plan you're feeding half as much to maintain the dogs weight, coat, and activity level so in the end you're actually coming out ahead.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Spot on, chaws :thumb:


----------



## giwoyna5 (Mar 5, 2008)

So a thumbs down then...Thanx guys thats what I wanted to know....

More than likely I am going to go with the Pro Plan Chx n Rice.This should be an easy transition from puppy chix n rice to adult chix n rice. 
With bigger bags available in the adult maybe I won't have to make so many special trips....tx again....G5

Would still like to hear some more opinions.........


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF theres a Sams Club near you look at Exceed its like purina one purina actaully makes it and my dogs do well on it.

I used to feed purina one and went to exceed. I buy about 450lbs of dog food a month so for me the savings were worth the change.

If I had one dog I would go with the proplan


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I buy a 55 lb bag of Purina HiPro at Sam's for about $22. I feed them that from August to February and then switch back over to regular old Purina Dog Chow...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bobm said:


> IF theres a Sams Club near you look at Exceed its like purina one purina actaully makes it and my dogs do well on it.
> 
> I used to feed purina one and went to exceed. I buy about 450lbs of dog food a month so for me the savings were worth the change.
> 
> If I had one dog I would go with the proplan


I have been feeding Exceed for the past year and have NO complaints, I see no difference from feeding Pro Plan or EUK.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nutri source, Made in Perham.

I know many trainers/competitors use this food. I have had great luck with their food. I use performance from Aug-Jan, and regular adult chicken and rice for the rest of the year. It is a little more expensive than some of the others but like chaws said you get what you pay for, especially in the field on the very warm or very cold days.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

All good recommendations there. I've heard good reviews of the Exceed brand as well. Browndog, what formula are you feeding?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chaws said:


> All good recommendations there. I've heard good reviews of the Exceed brand as well. Browndog, what formula are you feeding?


I feed the 30/20 chicken and rice. The reason I started feeding Exceed was Is what Stawski feeds and Bodey has come back from both winter trips looking good, a little thin but I think that has more to do with the envirment and the stresses of living on the truck than the food. They all come back looking alittle thin.
Iv'e managed to put about 8 pounds on him since training has been halted due to the snow, hopfully that will help him alittle over the winter trip. I like to keep him lean but if he ever got sick we'd be in trouble.

Iv'e got my 8 year old on it as well and she seems to be doing fine to.

Really I've fed alot of brands Iams, Euk, Science Diet, Nutro, pro plan and Science Diet and Iams were the worst for my dogs and the others were all similar to Exceed, from what I can tell. Taste certainly doesn't seem to matter they will eat ANYTHING.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with you guys as to the quality of EXCEED from Sam's. Mylab has a nice coat and hunts all day long on pheasants with me. During hunting season I feed the chicken and rice formula and part of the winter. About March I switch her back to the lamb and rice formula as the protein and the fat contend is a little lower as her calorie needs are'nt as great and I don't want her putting to much weight on. The vet also said she looks great and don't change a thing! :beer:


----------

